# Tampa Repticon 10/20 & 21



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Who's going? Anyone vending?


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Ill be there.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I just contacted Repticon today in hopes of being able to vend. I would like to show-off some V-Scape glass at the show. If I missed the deadline...I can always be found in the parking lot!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

anyone going that has a 10 or 20g vert for sale? Or vert kits?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Any updates for vending? Any froggers going to be vending?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Who is going? When?


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Heading there. Now


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Ray will have Tons of Broms there.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Bill, glad to see you back on DB. Continuing to send prayers your way.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lots of Tincs and tons of mint terrebils at the show. Good plants too.


----------

